# COD 2 multiplayer



## smiffy07 (Mar 19, 2008)

I want to play call of duty 2 multi player in a window rather than full screen. Does anyone how to get it working. Holding down the command key on launch does bring the window screen up but the option where you uncheck full screen is grey out.

Any ideas?


----------



## MMACH 5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. I need to be able to jump into other software, without quitting COD2 and can't figure out how to do it.

Rather than completely, hi-jack this subject, I'll post a related question in anther thread.


----------



## smiffy07 (Mar 21, 2008)

Cool, well just do whatever you need to do and I'll have a hunt around as well. It's so annoying now especially when I'm playing a networked game at work!


----------



## BlackFlag (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm still playing CoD:UO, and I know by 'hiding' the application (Command+H) it switches me back to the Desktop, with CoD running in a window.

To get rid of the mouse cursor, hit Command+M and you will be 'in game'.

I don't know if this will work for you, but give it a go.


----------

